# DC-10 in the Pacific WWII?



## Pepper Dawg (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello.....I'm new to the forum and I found it by accident. I'm a private pilot and am interested in WWII aircraft. I was researching a skirmish that involved the atolls in 1945 between a small squadron of USAF pilots and a bunch of Japanese Zeros. I found mention of a dc-10 in an old article I read and can't remember what the magazine's name was. I don't know of any aircraft used in WWII that even had dc-10 in it's name. Maybe someone here can help me out. Thanks for the help! BTW.....great forum!!
Les


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmmm, the design of the Mcdonnell Douglas DC-10 didn't even begin until 1967, so that seems a little odd. What atolls are you researching?


----------



## glennasher (Mar 1, 2008)

Martin B-10s are the only "Tens" that come to mind, and they were obsolete before Pearl Harbor, although still in use by the Dutch and possibly in the Philippines at that time. Could you have mis-read something, somewhere?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

DC-3 perhaps.


----------



## Graphiticus (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi.

Could this mystery plane be the OA-10A? That was the PBY Catalina variant produced by Vickers of Canada during WWII. It did see action in the North Pacicific. Just a possibility.

Andy


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gooda guess as any.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I am sure the mention was a dc-10 but I must have been mistaken.


----------

